
Kaspersky Lab hacked: another sign of the losing war against hackers? - transburgh
http://venturebeat.com/2009/02/08/kaspersky-lab-hacked-another-sign-of-the-losing-war-against-hackers/
======
tptacek
This story says pretty much nothing, and in so doing manages to repeat the
bogus assertions that antivirus companies should have innate resistance to web
vulnerabilities, and (more perniciously) that antivirus has anything
whatsoever to do with Internet security.

